# Interior Cleaning - APC or Dedicated Products?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Gentlemen,

What are the pros and cons of using an APC like Meguiar's or Optimum VS a dedicated Interior Cleaner like the Sonax Interior Cleaner or the Sonax Carpet and Upholstery Cleaner?

Which is more effective and safer? More importantly, what do you use?


----------



## BC911 (Sep 20, 2011)

I use the Valet Pro Interior APC, but when you have realy dirty carpets this is not strong enough and I am using a normal APC (1/10 or even 1/5).


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use Megs APC to clean and then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing or Espuma Dasheen.

I use VP Heavy Duty Cleaner when I'm using the George.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

APC Megs interior cleaner 1/10


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

For interior cleaning I use G101 at 1:30 dilution. I have a matt dashboard and lots of basic plastics (Citroen C4) so G101 works well. The only things I don't use it on are my leather steering wheel and my soft furnishings.

On my carpets and cloth seats and mats I use Megs Upholstery Cleaner.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autoglym Interior Shampoo. I'm probably a bit different though, my mats get a brush out everyday, and TBH, the car never gets grubby on the interior.

Not too sure what it'll be like on more stubborn stains etc, but for my (light) use, it's perfect.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use the Optimum Power Clean on all the hard surfaces including leather. It can be used on carpet but generally I use a AG interior shampoo or use a machine


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

How is Autoglym Interior Shampoo different from an APC like Meg's or Optimum Power Clean?
Also, does APC need to be applied to Carpets & Seats while they are dry as water will neutralize the APC?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The difference between the AG interior shampoo and Megs APC is the Megs can be used elsewhere on the car eg paint, wheels etc whereas the AG is a very good but interior focused product. 

Both the AG and an APC will need to be rinsed on the carpet and when used on other surfaces


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

So how do I wash my Fabric Seats with AG or APC as I can't rinse them? At best, I can wipe them with a damp cloth afterwards.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

chrisgreen said:


> For interior cleaning I use G101 at 1:30 dilution. I have a matt dashboard and lots of basic plastics (Citroen C4) so G101 works well. The only things I don't use it on are my leather steering wheel and my soft furnishings.
> 
> On my carpets and cloth seats and mats I use Megs Upholstery Cleaner.


Do you find the g101 does much cleaning at that dilution? I use 1-10 for interior cleaning


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> I use Megs APC to clean and then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing or Espuma Dasheen.
> 
> I use VP Heavy Duty Cleaner when I'm using the George.


Hi, have you got any pictures of the carpets you have cleaned withthe vp hd cleaner, only because I'm looking for a new upholstery shampoo, for those really dirty interiors on some full valets I do. Thanks


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

WannaBd said:


> Do you find the g101 does much cleaning at that dilution? I use 1-10 for interior cleaning


Ys, I find it extremely effective at 1:30 dilution. As well as cleaning the car interior at that dilution, I use it on the kitchen work tops and cooker at 1:30, cleans up a treat.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

aother vote for valet pro hd cleaner here good stuff,


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

chrisgreen said:


> Ys, I find it extremely effective at 1:30 dilution. As well as cleaning the car interior at that dilution, I use it on the kitchen work tops and cooker at 1:30, cleans up a treat.


I'll give it a try, make it last even longer!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Guys, I am still waiting to know how is APC any different from products like Sonax Interior Cleaner? The Sonax product is spray and wipe while the APC needs to be rinsed out.
Does anybody know the composition of both?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

APC does need to be rinsed out, I use APC for everything inside the car, then with a damp mf I rinse and wipe, then a dry mf to pull out any mosture left in the seats. I then dress with Werkstat satin prot.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

If its just wiping things over rather than full carpet clean. Cheap tesco APC is my weapon of choice and smells alright too! No rinsing in this capacity :thumb:


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

FAB from Autobrite is my favourite APC.


----------

